# Best Deer Rifle For The Money



## dallasdog

The thead asked best gun for money didn't it? Probably one of them savage kits that come with a scope I believe its a model 110... Calibur is up to u(or a new thread that debate is never ending), 30-06, 270, and 7mm are most popular rounds to find. They are all good for deer. And can be found anywhere during deer season.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ajmorell

dallasdog said:


> The thead asked best gun for money didn't it? Probably one of them savage kits that come with a scope I believe its a model 110... Calibur is up to u(or a new thread that debate is never ending), 30-06, 270, and 7mm are most popular rounds to find. They are all good for deer. And can be found anywhere during deer season.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Savage makes a decent gun, but those scope that come with the kits are bottom-end. IMO you would be better off just buying the gun itself and putting a quality scope on it. A quality scope can be found for $200 if you know where to look and what to look for.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

ajmorell said:


> Savage makes a decent gun, but those scope that come with the kits are bottom-end. IMO you would be better off just buying the gun itself and putting a quality scope on it. A quality scope can be found for $200 if you know where to look and what to look for.


I have been looking hard at the new Redfield line of scopes. Apparently they are now owned by Leupold and being manufactured in their Oregon plant. They can be had for right around $200.00 and the gun mags are raving about them... Would definitely be something to consider if Money is tight and someone was looking for a decent made in the USA piece of glass.


----------



## Nick Adams

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> at 300 yards a .30-30 is definitely not the best choice and realistically shouldn't even be a choice.


If you attend the "sight in" days down at your local range you'll soon realize that this is true for the majority of deer hunters, regardless of what they are shooting.

The 30-30 is one of the most well balanced cartridges for deer hunting in Michigan. It has plenty of range to cleanly kill deer out to 150 yards. It doesn't have near the recoil of the -06 class cartridges and as a result, all else the same, more people can shoot it more accurately under field conditions.

I started deer hunting with a 270 Winchester bolt gun. I haven't carried anything for rifle season but a 30-30 or a 32 Win Special in the last couple of decades.

-na


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

Nick Adams said:


> If you attend the "sight in" days down at your local range you'll soon realize that this is true for the majority of deer hunters, regardless of what they are shooting.
> 
> The 30-30 is one of the most well balanced cartridges for deer hunting in Michigan. It has plenty of range to cleanly kill deer out to 150 yards. It doesn't have near the recoil of the -06 class cartridges and as a result, all else the same, more people can shoot it more accurately under field conditions.
> 
> I started deer hunting with a 270 Winchester bolt gun. I haven't carried anything for rifle season but a 30-30 or a 32 Win Special in the last couple of decades.
> 
> -na


I agree.. but i just think there are better choices than a 30-30 for whitetails at ranges of 100 yrds and over. Ballistically speaking, and skill level aside, if you have the choice between a .30-30 or 7mm-08, .308 etc wouldnt you feel more comfortable with a bit more energy and a flatter shooting round? I would... The .30-30 has its uses as a brush gun but "I" would rather have a flatter, more powerful round if I were looking to take a buck at 100 yrds plus. Can it be done with a .30-30... yep.. is it the best choice... Not in my opinion. 

Now.. on the other hand... I think that the 7mm mag, 300 win mag or any of the other mag rounds are overkill for Deer here in MI. Yes, they tend to be flat shooting with tons of energy but, speaking for myself, trying to accurately shoot one of the magnums with any consistency is a real pain in the butt..or shoulder!!! ha ha ha 

Maybe we are getting a little off topic...To the OP... shoulder a bunch of guns, look at ballistics of different rounds, check out some decent optics, and when you finally make a decision, spend some time at the range and practice, practice, practice... 


Thanks.
Jeff


----------



## ajmorell

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> I have been looking hard at the new Redfield line of scopes. Apparently they are now owned by Leupold and being manufactured in their Oregon plant. They can be had for right around $200.00 and the gun mags are raving about them... Would definitely be something to consider if Money is tight and someone was looking for a decent made in the USA piece of glass.


I heard the same. I wouldn't rule out the Nikon Buckmasters (my personal favorite around $200) or the Bushnell Elite 3200 either.


----------



## Nick Adams

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> ...skill level aside, if you have the choice between a .30-30 or 7mm-08, .308 etc wouldnt you feel more comfortable with a bit more energy and a flatter shooting round? I would...


No. I put almost all of the weight of success on skill level and almost none on the rifle or the cartridge. 

"a little more energy and a little flatter shooting" are the rationalizations people use to overcome the fact that they don't practice enough to be good shots. They are the reasons many people end up ridiculously over-gunned in the first place. And there is a price to pay for that: more expensive ammunition and more recoil, both of which lead to less shooting practice.

-na


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

Nick Adams said:


> No. I put almost all of the weight of success on skill level and almost none on the rifle or the cartridge.
> 
> "a little more energy and a little flatter shooting" are the rationalizations people use to overcome the fact that they don't practice enough to be good shots. They are the reasons many people end up ridiculously over-gunned in the first place. And there is a price to pay for that: more expensive ammunition and more recoil, both of which lead to less shooting practice.
> 
> -na


Gotcha... It is definitely a matter of personal preference. I know what you mean about being over gunned and as I said, I will keep the magnums for elk and moose hunting out west. But, I do like the idea of using something that is plenty capable of dropping an animal (whitetail) where it stands out to 250 yrds if the shot presents itself.. Shooting skill aside, why not increase your chances of taking an animal at a greater distance by picking a capable caliber. 
Just like being over gunned, I would hate to feel under gunned if I saw a Monster buck at 150-200yrds yrds and wanted to take him. I dont care who you are, expert marksman, Carlos hathcock or whomever, you could be the best shot in the world but if your chosen rifle/caliber isnt up to the task, you will have a hard time taking an animal cleanly at those distances. 
Fact of the matter is, if I had a 100,150, 200 or 250 yrd shot on a whitetail with a capable rifle/chambering i would not be limited by the rifle, only by my shooting ability. On the other hand, if I was using a .30-30 i would be limited not only by my shooting ability, but buy the effective range and ballistics of the cartridge. Moral of the story, If I were a gambling man, I would want to increase my chances of taking the animal period. Why decrease my chances, if the longer shot presents itself, by using a sub-par round that isnt capable for anything over 150 yrds.


----------



## Munsterlndr

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Gotcha... It is definitely a matter of personal preference. I know what you mean about being over gunned and as I said, I will keep the magnums for elk and moose hunting out west. But, I do like the idea of using something that is plenty capable of dropping an animal (whitetail) where it stands out to 250 yrds if the shot presents itself..


I don't disagree with you that the 30-30, or more specifically most of the rifles it's chambered in, are not the ideal long range shooting vehicle. I'd also submit that the vast majority of hunters have absolutely no idea where their bullets are likely to hit once you get over around 150 yards and that most are also pretty poor at estimating longer ranges without using a laser range finder. For the average Michigan hunter, who is not putting literally hundreds of rounds through a specific rifle with a specific load and practicing regularly at long range, 250 yards at a living animal, with the adrenaline pumping, is one heck of a long shot and I'd bet that many guys would have a hard time cleanly killing a deer at that range with their 30-06 or 7mm mag. It's not the cartridge but more likely the shooter that's deficient. I say that as someone who hand loads at least a half a dozen different deer calibers and who shoots hundreds and hundreds of rounds a year and who regularly sees guys at the range who can't get a decent group at 100 yards, let alone 200+. And that's shooting at a stationary target, from a bench, using a rest.


----------



## K.Krause

Alright the debate is cool and no offence to all of you out there that swear but the 30-30 but I really don't plan on purchasing one. Let me redirect this thread...I have slimmed my hunt down to a bolt action rifle. I really do like the Remington 700 and 770 I know of three people that I hunt with that use them and don't have any complaints.But really I would like to know which is prefered 30-06 or 7mm-08...Let the debate begin!


----------



## Swamp Monster

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> I have been looking hard at the new Redfield line of scopes. Apparently they are now owned by Leupold and being manufactured in their Oregon plant. They can be had for right around $200.00 and the gun mags are raving about them... Would definitely be something to consider if Money is tight and someone was looking for a decent made in the USA piece of glass.


$130 for the 2-7x3mm
$150 for the 3-9x40mm
$189 for the 3-9x50mm
$209 for the 4-12x40mm.
Add $10 to each scope if you want their version of the ballistic reticle. These are made by Leupold in Oregon (some parts imported but assembled here) and meant to compete with Nikons line of Pro Staff scopes. They have Leupolds warranty. I have not looked at them yet but I believe they will be the top choice in the budget scope market, or at least put a big dent in the bargain Nikon market. 
Sorry off topic.

Any decent bolt action rifle chambered in any of the standards like 7mm-08, .308, .270, .30-06, 7mm rem mag will all make a great deer rifle.


----------



## Swamp Monster

Stay away from the 770....get a real rifle, the 700 for not much more money! The 700, even the very basic ADL is much better than any 770. Between the 7mm-08 and the 06, I'd take the 7mm-08 since I like short action rifles and think the 7mm-08 is about the most perfect deer cartridge in existance. As for the deer, they won't know which cartridge you choose, they'll just be dead.


----------



## Burksee

Swamp Monster said:


> ............As for the deer, they won't know which cartridge you choose, they'll just be dead.


:lol: :lol: :lol: I like that one! If you ever find yourself short of ammo for a 30.06 its pretty much a staple item and readily available in most gas stations, party stores and bait shops in northern Michigan.


----------



## Sam22

Does anyone else think that someone voted for the 338 Mag just to throw the poll off? That has got to be overkill anywhere on any whitetail!


----------



## Bonz 54

For the record, most of the deer I have killed were shot with a 30.06. However, given the bullet weight, type, and shot placement you can ruin ALOT of meat. And yes shot placement is probably the biggest factor here, but other influences can't be ruled out. I like something light, fast, and flat shooting. I have gone to a 25.06, with a Nosler Partion and 100gr. I have not needed to squeeze the trigger twice on any deer since. The other upside of this caliber is that I can use it here in Michigan or take it out west and it will still shine. Just my .02 ofcourse. FRANK


----------



## Munsterlndr

Tikka T-3 in 7mm-08.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

K.Krause said:


> Alright the debate is cool and no offence to all of you out there that swear but the 30-30 but I really don't plan on purchasing one. Let me redirect this thread...I have slimmed my hunt down to a bolt action rifle. I really do like the Remington 700 and 770 I know of three people that I hunt with that use them and don't have any complaints.But really I would like to know which is prefered 30-06 or 7mm-08...Let the debate begin!


I think you cant go wrong with either the 30-06 or the 7mm-08. Yes, Burksee makes a good point in saying that 30-06 ammo is available in most gas stations etc. 7mm-08 ammo is not rare but you wont find it on every ammo shelf.. My thinking is that forgetting your ammo on a hunting trip is like forgetting your gun... ie.. your an idiot!! ha ha ha 

30-06 is definitely a good round and is very common. But I like guns that are fun to shoot. My 7mm-08 is a gun that is fun to shoot because everytime I pull the trigger I am not detaching my retinas. Fun to shoot guns are also easy to practice with... I vote for the 7mm-08 in a remington 700.

Here is a little something that i found online somewhere that sold me on the 7mm-08.

"Shoots flatter than the 30-06 Springfield!
100 yard energy is four times greater than a 44 Magnum revolver!
Recoil is a little more than a 243 Winchester!
Tack driving accuracy is inherited from the 308 Winchester!
Point blank range is over 300 yards +/- three inches!
Cheap to reload and brass last longer than most!
Available in lightweight short action rifles!
Versatile for anything from Varmints to moose!"

Good luck.. I am sure you will get a bunch of different opinions. in the end, the choice is yours. As I said earlier, head into a gun shop, Talk with some of the employees, handle some rifles and get something that you are comfortable with and you think will be fun to shoot. 

Jeff


----------



## rjg30

I think it's difficult for anyone to compare the two that hasn't shot both. I've owned 2 Rem 700's in 30-06 and a 700 in 7-08. I bought both of my sons 700 Mountain Rifles in 7-08 as their first rifles. I've fired thousands of rounds and killed many deer with each caliber. While the 30-06 was state of the art in 1906...and it still holds up today...the 7-08 is more versatile, softer shooting, and just fun to shoot. Go with the 7-08.

P.S. I've owned a 7-08 for over 15 years. Ammo is not that hard to find. I reload so its not an issue. But if you have to go scrounging in gas stations in the UP because you forgot it at home...shame on you.


----------



## Maccool

Stevens model 200 in 30-06 with a Vortex Diamondback 3-9x40


----------



## 3fingervic

I would go with a Savage combo. By the way, how much are you looking to spend?


----------



## Flash

K.Krause said:


> Alright the debate is cool and no offence to all of you out there that swear but the 30-30 but I really don't plan on purchasing one. Let me redirect this thread...I have slimmed my hunt down to a bolt action rifle. I really do like the Remington 700 and 770 I know of three people that I hunt with that use them and don't have any complaints.But really I would like to know which is prefered 30-06 or 7mm-08...Let the debate begin!


From my notes (dated '95)
7mm-08 bullet wt grains 120-154 range 500 yds
30-06 bullet wt grains 125-220 range 500 yds
7mm-08 was the sillouette shooters choice

7mm-08 139gr BTSPLM Velocity/energy/drop at 300 yds = 2220/600/-6.8" @ 500 yds = 1660/335/-44.2"

Pros of the 30-06 are the availability of ammo and heavier bullet weights (for larger game = more versatile accross a wider spectrum of game animals).
Pros of the 7mm-08 are less recoil, short action and sillouette shooters find it flatter shooting at distance (with custom hand loads).

I recall reading articles from the mid '90's that tried to define the one all around rifle for North America. Several well known writers, sportsmen, and hunters were polled for their "if I could only have one". 30-06 was the choice then. Primarily due to its wide range of bullet weights for various applications. For just deer, I fall into the 30-30 camp. 1949 Winchester Model 94.


----------



## twa2471

That's the million dollar question!!! If anyone knew that we could all save allot of bucks on multiple guns. A 50BMG Barrett does it all, a bit rough on "bushy tails" and pocket books though!! There is allot of considerations,are you hunting brush, fields, what kind of terrian, average ranges you shoot at, weather conditions, do you reload? All good questions. I live in Vermont where we have all of the above conditions so for me a 30-06 works real well as it can be reloaded for many applications with LOTS of bullet configurations and weights avalible. So I can hunt anything from chucks to moose with one gun. When reloading I can use anything from a 100gr varmit pill to a 250+ gr moose stopper, it's a good all around choice for most. There is allot to be said for the Weatherby calibers too, 300 Weatherby, and 257 Weatherby are great, if you don't mind $40+ bucks a box and a grand for a bare gun!!! I've made some incredible shots with mine and even surprised myself with some of them. I don't even hesitate on a 600+ yard shot on deer with them.The 270's are good for allot of applications but they have limited bullet options, but if you do long range work on deer and varmits only they work real well. A 30-30 Marlin is an outstanding gun for deer up to about 125-150 yards max., it's my go to for thick woods and swamps, it's light, accurate, fast handling. So I guess in closing it's all up to how you are equipted, where you hunt and the depth of your pockets, and conditions you hunt in. I'd have to say for the average one gun hunter a 06 is probibly the best overall choice because of it's versitility, cost,avalibility of ammo, ect. I must also add, stay away from Remingtons. I've had some and they shoot extreamly well, but I've experianced some scarry discharges when closing the bolts or putting the safty on or off. I saw allot of this in Viet-Nam too!!! If you have one change out the trigger group( about $125) and you'll have a great gun. And yes I kept mine "squeeky clean" and still had issues. I've also had great experiances with all the Savages I've owned, a bit clunky but MAN do they shoot, for the $ !!! Be sure to get the " accu-trigger" though as the others have to heavy a trigger pull for effective long range work. I hope this has helped out and see ya in the field. Later Les


----------



## junkman

You said you already had an H&R slug gun.Checkout the H&R rifles dollar per dollar they are one of the best rifles made.


----------



## tgafish

Savage 7mm-08


----------



## inland44

I have a Remington in .300WSM and a Savage in .308, both are perfect for deer both with do the job just as well pretty much anywhere. Now the Remington is a semi custom and cost about twice what the Savage did. Ammo is also about double if not more. I have a Leupold Vari-x 2 on the Remington and a Redfield 3x9 on the Savage. Again the Leupold is about twice that of the Redfield but Im happy with both.

SO good inexpensive I say Savage. Now I chose the Savage because Im a Lefty and they had the best selection of rounds and models. I will say this IF you do get a Savage Package gun UPGRADE the scope as soon as your able to afford it. The ones that come in the package are really poorly made and wont stand up to much shooting time. The chances of it failing at a critical moment are better than most. Im not saying go out and get a Zeiss or even a Leupold, at first look into the Redfields or even the mid range Nikons. Alwasy put the best glass you can afford on a rifle, its that important. 

I can not and will not speak for the Marlin, Mossberg or Stevens bolt guns as I have not tried them. Another option is the Reminton Special Purpose model 700s they are a good price BUT I will say that the quality on the Remington SP line is not near as good as the standard 700s. 

Used is a good route if you want to do that but thats up to you. Also dont count out a good old fashoned 30-30 lever gun either. A Marlin with a good scope on it will get out there beyond 100 yds with confidence.

As for chamberings, ALL you have listed are proven deer getters if the shooter does their part. I prefer the .30cal but there is nothing wrong with any of the 7mms or .270, some swear by .25cal hell I have an uncle and cousin that have used the .257Rob exclusively for MANY years. Im not a big fan of the .243 for Michigan sized deer but I have taken deer with it. Alot of guys are all over the .223 for deer but Im not one of them.

Regardless of what chambering and make or model you go with handle as many as you can and go with what feels the best to you.


----------



## Burksee

inland44 said:


> ... Im not a big fan of the .243 for Michigan sized deer.......


I can personally vouch for about 24 Michigan deer that are not fans of the .243 either. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stndpenguin

.270 wsm, bullets are pricey, but the killing power is amazing. Got mine used for 300 at silver bullet
Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## folpak

I didn't see a poll spot for the barrett 50cal? which is my fav!!! otherwise Id say thats impossible to vote on my .308 or even my .300 but then again I like my the 30-06 soo..... i'd say any caliber that is capable of the job is ok.


----------



## folpak

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> I have been looking hard at the new Redfield line of scopes. Apparently they are now owned by Leupold and being manufactured in their Oregon plant. They can be had for right around $200.00 and the gun mags are raving about them... Would definitely be something to consider if Money is tight and someone was looking for a decent made in the USA piece of glass.


You will be happy with a Redfield. I like mine a lot.


----------

